# Swap meet Interest in Winchester Va?



## slotnut (May 14, 2009)

Hello Everyone, 

Just thinking and putting out the question out there to see what interest there might be in setting up a SWAP MEET? I have ALOT OF EXTRA CARS! but looking for many, so I was thinking what if we could setup a SWAP MEET. Money is tight and ALOT of us have extras to trade so lets either get together or for those that can't we do a huge virtual thread. Everyone takes a video or pics of cars available then corresponds with those that interest you. There are many on some of our fellow wanted lists i need and I have many rare to trade for rare. 

Just wondering 

Slotnut


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=378385

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/forumdisplay.php?f=282


----------



## slotnut (May 14, 2009)

Thanks alpink. I was also seeing what interest there might be in fellow hobbist getting together for a old fashion swap meet. I will work on getting my photo bucket pics updated and posting .


----------



## ggnagy (Aug 16, 2010)

I don't have alot to trade, but at least I would be local to such an event.


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

What was the name of the guy who owned Mark's Models and Toys in Winchester, VA back in the 90's? It was on Loudoun Street and he had a couple of HO tracks.

Bob Weichbrodt
[email protected]
Winston-Salem, NC


----------



## slotnut (May 14, 2009)

Mark tutton . He has sold all tracks . Not sure on collection . I never saw whst he had cars . Not sure if he sold his collection or not .


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

Slot Nut,

tell us exactly what you mean . I don't understand why the pictures for an old fashioned swap meet get together . 

Am I misunderstanding you ?

Thx 
Gonzo


----------



## slotnut (May 14, 2009)

Ok gonzo the pics were an example of my wants of cars . I'm putting feelers out to see if any wanted to particapate in an old fashion swap me at my location . I'm hoping not to use a hall unless we have to. Thinking of having at home in driveway on a day like today . No fees. Just a bunch of slot heads trading. .


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

slotnut, yeah, OK, I get it now! aside from trading and selling here and on some Sat nights it would be cool to get together with other slotards.
so I guess your post here really is about reaching out to those local folks that read here.
good luck, sounds like fun.
maybe a race will break out!


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

It sounds like a 50 - 50 doable thing . I wouldn't expect a too big meet the first time out of the box though . I will say it's very temting in a sence it would allow for a face to face meeting for a lot of us . It would be a long haul for me . However , I've traveled furthur for less I'm sure .

Logistics would be a lot of it . Where in Va do you live ? You'd have to understand that if it was a success , it would be your unconventional flair that is the key ( No Hall ) More of a drop in "maverick" type event .

I'm in eastern Ohio . I could use this as an excuse to visit mt daughter in Fredricksburg , Va . 

Is your track on the driveway for an outdoor "racing bash " as A P discreetly suggestested ? What flavor of racing do you do ?

I'll keep my eyes open for more info .

Yamightbeontosompth'n !

Gonzo


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

Sorry , I see your in Winchester , Va .

Gonzo


----------

